# Newbie PVR Questions....



## Jupiter (Aug 19, 2002)

How have some of you gotten a hold of the 721?,508? or 522? I cannot find any info on getting this equipment at Dish's website. 

My in-law's have a 501 system and I am very interested in getting one, but not if I can get a 508 or even a 522 in the near future. 

When, where and how... can I get a 508, 522 or 721?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

http://www.dishdepot.com


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

When getting my 721, I looked around at the different online sites a lot (dishdepot.com, allsat.com, satelliteone.com, ...) but I eventually went with a local Dish dealer who had to get the 721 from a warehouse across town but it only too him a day for him to get it for me. He even gave it to me for $499 since I didn't need the dish and LNBFs from the box.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info!

Besides a larger HD.... What are the differences between the 501 & 508? Is there a website that I can go to to get this info?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, go to the www.dbstalk.com home page and look for the *PVR Comparison Chart*.


----------

